# It's working, oh wait its not.



## bengurrad (Oct 1, 2012)

So I got a brand new Tivo Stream, excited for another great TiVo product. Expected an easy set up, and it was. Stream starting working right away like it was supposed too, but soon came problems.

I was able to stream successfully, and even download a show. But within a few minutes the stream fails and stops working. Downloads fail and the stream does nothing but Buffer. 

I've restarted it, restarted my entire network. These sometimes fix it for just a few moments though, and most of the time it does nothing. 

I called TiVo and they got it working again, but only by doing the same thing I did, and for some reason I wanted to believe it worked. As soon as I got off the phone with them it went back to it's normal tricks. 

Someone please help me fix this. I'm sitting on hold with them again hoping for some sort of miracle. 

My setup - Comcast Surfboard Cable Modem / Apple Airport Extreme / TiVo Premier XL


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is the Stream, TiVo and wifi router all connected to one another by Ethernet? Is the wifi router G or N?

Dan


----------



## grydrgn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like the problem I was having with heat... do you have it in an enclosed cabinet?


----------

